# Bombed BY Shuckins!



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Dude, you just made my week! What a great and generous thing to do!:tea:

What an awesome collection ... I've never had a Tat before! The Exile, I had never heard of, but (1) the packaging is great, wrapped in "embargo" newspaper, and (2) it got some really good reviews. Gonna wrap it back up and admire it while it settles in 

Been wanting to try an Intenso, profile is right up my alley. As for G.A.R., I'm a huge fan of the Gran Habano line. 5 for 5 on new cigars to me!

And I got a couple "Shuckins Bomb Tubes" You're the man!

Thanks Shuckins!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Nice sticks!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Very Very cool, nice hit


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Another great bomb.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Awesome!! Rodeo, you are a great BOTL and deserve it!

Good job Shuckins!!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great hit!!!
Those cigar tubes are cool!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Great hit on a great brother!


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

How do you get bombed?


----------



## teoulennon (Jul 2, 2009)

nice! Shuckins is the man!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

sounds like a direct hit!!!
those tubes are great.
enjoy steve!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

KINGLISH said:


> How do you get bombed?


you just let your guard down,and boom!! somebody gets you.
of course it helps if the bomber has your address...


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

What a bombastic bomb!

I love the tubes ahahaha made me laugh out loud pretty hard


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice customized bombing.
Enjoy!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Beautiful work there Ron!!* :thumb:


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

shuckins said:


> you just let your guard down,and boom!! somebody gets you.
> of course it helps if the bomber has your address...


If you (Or anyone else) want my address to send me some nice stuff I will give it to who ever wants it!:tea:


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Lucky you!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

KINGLISH said:


> If you (Or anyone else) want my address to send me some nice stuff I will give it to who ever wants it!:tea:


anything's possible with a pm'd addy...
what cigars are on your wishlist?


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Well as for a wish list I would like any real cuban "TUBOS" and or regular cuban cigar. I want to collect all the different cuban "TUBOS" as well smoke the cigar. I like any Maduro and I like the bigger ring size. I am not to picky if it is a good smoke I am sure I would love it! I love to try different cigars. I am unemployed since Feb so it is hard for me to buy cigars as much as I would like to right now. Thank god I have good friends that smoke and help me out from time to time.


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Just updated my profile with all the info to get bombed!! Good luck to me! HAHA


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

VEry nice...enjoy


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

KINGLISH said:


> Just updated my profile with all the info to get bombed!! Good luck to me! HAHA


that's really not how it works matt. if you will pm me your addy,i'll show you what it's like and then you will know how to bomb someone...


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Awesome hit, Ron.


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

lane:Shuckins Bombed me!

What a good feeling to get Bombed (With Cigars!). I know I am new but I have to say I love this place. It is nice to know that there are good people out there that I have not met in person. I have to say I have been feeling down lately due to fact I lost my job last Feb. One of the things that keeps my head up is smoking a nice cigar with my buddy. So with that out of the way THANK YOU SHUCKINS!!! You are a god!! 

Thanks so much'

Matt


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Well played, Ron.


----------



## Memitim (Aug 8, 2009)

LOL, those tubes are as awesome as the cigars themselves.  Props to Shuckins on both counts!


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> Well played, Ron.


yessir

:thumb:


----------



## SkinsFanLarry (Aug 21, 2009)

Having been bombed by shuckins (Ron) on more than one occasion, the man is a credit to all brothers of the leaf. He is almost generous to a fault!

You will always be my brother and friend Ron! :thumb:


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

RON ROCKS!!!!!!


----------

